# HP memories disk creator



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

If anyone is using HP memories disk creator there is a critial update for the program. When you install the update it can determine if this applies to you or not but if you have any kind of HP equipment the memories disc creator maybe have been included with it. This is what it says at HP about the update and here's the link to get it. Just passing this along, Mary

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00047357

You should install this update even if you dont use, or have no plans to use, the HP Memories Disc Creator application. 
CAUTION:  Failure to install this update could result in potential critical errors that can include loss of ability to start Windows or loss of data files.


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi Mary.
Thank you so much for this info.. I just downloaded it.. I had just bought about 2 weeks ago.. the HP PSC 2175.. and have never used that particular part of it.. but as you say. it's important to keep it updated..
Thanks again.
Helene


----------



## 2talll (May 1, 2004)

Thanks a bunch!!!! I was just going to to use the HP memories creator within the next couple days to make some CD's for the kids that helped out at my school's fun fair Saturday!


----------



## =Phant0M= (Nov 28, 2003)

I just bought the HP PSC 1350xi and it came with a critical update disk for the memories disk creator. I installed that update and it works.


----------



## mpdiver1 (Jun 14, 2008)

i just purchased a laptop with windows vista. is there any way to get HP Memorise disc creator to run in vista? HP doesn't show a download.


----------

